# Bodyshop recommendations in Oxford area?



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Do any of you have a recommendation for a decent bodyshop in the Oxford area please.

Ive been to one but he hasnt bothered to reply to my emails asking for a quote.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Steve,

It's been a while since I lived in Oxford and needed one in that area but http://www.thgwitney.co.uk are princes, or at least were a few years ago.

Not the cheapest but then the car does stay fixed with them:thumb:.

HTH

Edit: And, yes, I drove out from Oxford to have work done.
Peter


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

West Oxford Bodyshop in Little Chesterton just by junc 9 have done plenty of work on my ex-showcar.

Or you could try JF Bodyworks in Wendlebury. He's pretty good at it as well.


----------

